# garden



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*just pulled 3 Potato bushes--------here they are---I was surprized---------We also canned 100 qts of beans this year[green,yellow and Italian]----carrots have done well also the beats-------about done with the garden-------sb*


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Goodness!! I'll trade you some yellow zucchini for some taters!!! Our tomatoes have been keeping us busy this year, had trouble with beans for some reason. Tried a new strain (I forget what kind off hand) so I think we'll pass on those next year. Carrots are great here too, but been having problems with some new burpless cucumbers.

Now, we have to go cover a lot of stuff with sheets because we have a frost advisory tonight.. What the heck!! I have a feeling this winter is going to be just as bad as last year.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice looking taters

beta, i heard that they say we are going to have a colder and snowy winter than last year

they actaully said "if you think winter was bad last year,just wait and see what we get this year"

thats not a good sign lol

but actually, last years winter was what i was used to when i was growing up

i remember having cold snaps that would last for weeks on end with highs in the low -20's to upper -30's

weve been spoiled for the last 20 years or so when it comes to winter


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

global warming an all dat


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

kiyote said:


> global warming an all dat


ya but in the 70's when winters were much worse than they have been for the last 20+ years

they called it global cooling

all it realy is

is normal climatic change


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

oh no, the scientists can't be wrong.they never make stuff up to gain more funding. the earth is warming.WARMING I SAY. invest in air conditioners


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

My potatoes also did well this year. Here's part of what I pulled from my garden.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It all looks good, sold all our garlic at 2 markets.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

another nice mess of spuds

wish i had a garden,but my yard isnt big enough to support what i would all want to grow


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Didn't have the heart so I turned this garden Robber LOOSE ----O :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sb*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good job nab'in the bad guy Skip--- looks like you used a big enough cage.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Contact Chris Miller on proper cage sizing for those mean critters !


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> nice looking taters
> 
> beta, i heard that they say we are going to have a colder and snowy winter than last year
> 
> ...


Not a good sign at all! We ended up running out of wood last year (back problems) and had to use electric for the last part of it, man was that $$$. I don't mind the cold as long as we have a warm house, a full freezer and nowhere to go! :mrgreen: I'd like to save up some cash for a new stove that I don't have to feed every 2 hours. Less splitting, less toking, more heat. Kick back and enjoy!

Nice sink of taters you have their Jon!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've had so many garden robbers this year, it's not even funny. I live in the middle of Kansas City, I'm shocked by how many animals are around. So far I have caught 5 raccoons, 4 opossums, 13 chipmunks, 2 squirrels, and 1 rabbit. If it wasn't in season, I let it go many miles away from my house. I'm going to plant more potatoes next year because I'm going to be running out before to long. These fresh potatoes go so well with roast and carrots.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd love to tell you how good my garden did, but it got wiped out by a hail storm. We had 2 to 21/4 inch hail that flattened everything. I do have a lot of cold slaw on the ground from the cabbage though. Hopefully at least the carrots will be good.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Bummer DW!! Always a little depressing when that happens.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I tot I taw a puddy tat. that'd be kinda exciting letting that sucker go


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its my Puddy Tat trap but it catches All Bad Critters Dave :biggrin: --------more Taters today *

* :biggrin:*


----------

